# Which next gen console will you buy: PlayStation 4 or Xbox One?!



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 2, 2013)

We have enough info to get a sense of what to expect of both, so, as things stand which one will you buy and why?


----------



## Firky (Jun 2, 2013)

PS4.

But I'll probably not bother with either if they're silly money.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 2, 2013)

Firky said:


> PS4.
> 
> But I'll probably not bother with either if they're silly money.


 

How much is silly money? Reckon we're looking at at least 400 quid on launch day...


----------



## Firky (Jun 2, 2013)

That is silly money 

£300 is my limit unless it does something very special or has a killer title.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 2, 2013)

Fair enough. I find it hard to pay more than 200 tbh...but looks like that's a bit optimistic with the coming generation...


----------



## Firky (Jun 2, 2013)

If the games are about £60-70 a pop too I am not going to bother either.


----------



## nogojones (Jun 2, 2013)

I've got my boys PS2 upstairs. too many buttons. I can't see me dosh being spent that way


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 2, 2013)

Still deciding if I want to join in this generation or upgrade the PC.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 2, 2013)

Firky said:


> If the games are about £60-70 a pop too I am not going to bother either.



Would seem a silly move!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 2, 2013)

Definitely. Games haven't been that price as a rule for a little while now...


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 2, 2013)

Think street fighter on Snes was about £70 if i recall lol


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jun 2, 2013)

Probably the xbox. I spend too much time in the MS ecosystem to go to the dark side and Sony have never made a decent bit of software in their existence. It always ends up crippling their hardware.


----------



## Sunray (Jun 3, 2013)

Firky said:


> That is silly money
> 
> £300 is my limit unless it does something very special or has a killer title.


 
I actually think they can do it for less than you think, its all lower spec off the shelf high volume PC components, customisation is going to be done in smaller home made designs but essentially a PC chip set at its heart.  The AMD chip has the graphics card in.  Bet they got a decent deal for that.


----------



## yield (Jun 3, 2013)

No Ouya or Steam Box options?

I might buy a ps4 next year if the price drops. And if nothing big breaks this year. 

There's still stuff I've not finished or played on the ps3.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 3, 2013)

Wait and see. No way am I buying either at their release price anyway.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 3, 2013)

Glorious PC Gaming Master Race


----------



## Boycey (Jun 3, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Glorious PC Gaming Master Race


 

if everything on console is set to remain as expensive as they're suggesting the initial outlay of a gaming pc will start to look a lot more attractive.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 3, 2013)

I think my pc is already more powerful than both of these so unless there is some amazing exclusive titles i dont think im going to bother


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 3, 2013)

Not liking that the xbox is going to be an entertainment system. I just want a games console without all the other crap they try and push on you. Plus they're further pushing the kinect, which although can be fun with kids isn't really conducive to the sorts of games I enjoy playing. It has the best titles though. Sick of shelling out for gold membership too. Considering a jump to PS but in reality I'll probably wait and see. Doubt I'll buy either at launch.


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 3, 2013)

I hope i can still stream stuff from the PC like you can now with Media Center and that it will support MKV format. that's the only time i would use that sort of thing.


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 3, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> Not liking that the xbox is going to be an entertainment system. I just want a games console without all the other crap they try and push on you. Plus they're further pushing the kinect, which although can be fun with kids isn't really conducive to the sorts of games I enjoy playing. It has the best titles though. Sick of shelling out for gold membership too. Considering a jump to PS but in reality I'll probably wait and see. Doubt I'll buy either at launch.


 
The PS3 online is just so bad compared to MS, it's well worth the £25-£26 (if you shop arround) a year just to have the stuff you get and the way it works.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jun 3, 2013)

POLL FAIL - Wii U option is missing. I know you have your views on this KE, but to leave it out means the poll is not accurate or representative.

Of the limited options, the Xbone is a non-starter because of Kinect and DRM. PS4 sounds more powerful and pretty good so far, and as a gamer sounds much more appealing at this stage.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 3, 2013)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Think street fighter on Snes was about £70 if i recall lol


 

Yeah I remember that, a mate bought it for something like £100 on Japanese import too!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 3, 2013)

yield said:


> No Ouya or Steam Box options?
> 
> I might buy a ps4 next year if the price drops. And if nothing big breaks this year.
> 
> There's still stuff I've not finished or played on the ps3.


 

They don't count as next gen (nor does the Wii U with it's power barely able to match the present gen Xbox), the reality is the only next gen consoles are these two, most gamers are going to buy one or the other in huge volume.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 3, 2013)

Bob_the_lost said:


> Probably the xbox. I spend too much time in the MS ecosystem to go to the dark side and Sony have never made a decent bit of software in their existence. It always ends up crippling their hardware.


 

Yeah I'm fighting the urge to stay with Xbox due to that but I figure what the hell...maybe it's time for a change...


----------



## Firky (Jun 3, 2013)

Sunray said:


> I actually think they can do it for less than you think, its all lower spec off the shelf high volume PC components, customisation is going to be done in smaller home made designs but essentially a PC chip set at its heart. The AMD chip has the graphics card in. Bet they got a decent deal for that.


 

Hardware is insanely cheep these days but I can't see that making a difference.

I don't understand how you can get GPS in a £100 digital camera or mobile but a GPS devices for walking cost upwards of £180+ (I guess part of that is licencing fee for the maps)


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 3, 2013)

Neither. PC.


----------



## 89 Til Infinity (Jun 3, 2013)

Gonna wait until after E3 but at this point im actually consider PC for the first time in my life


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 3, 2013)

Firky said:


> Hardware is insanely cheep these days but I can't see that making a difference.
> 
> I don't understand how you can get GPS in a £100 digital camera or mobile but a GPS devices for walking cost upwards of £180+ (I guess part of that is licencing fee for the maps)



And the fact you can drop them in a puddle many times over and they don't sell as many

If you're not bothered by the maps, there are cheaper ones. Mine was 80 quid, but no matter what tech I had, I wouldn't go on the hill without a paper map.


----------



## Epona (Jun 3, 2013)

PC here.

Both of my existing PCs will still be better spec than either console at launch, I own the hardware myself and can upgrade as I like and can run any software I like on it, PC games from major publishers have been £10 cheaper than the console versions for years meaning that if you buy a lot of games you can easily save the relatively small bit of extra cash you require to build/buy a PC over buying a next gen console anyway (if you usually buy a game a month over the next 2 years that's a saving of £240 quid ffs! - more than enough to make up the difference between initial cost of a PC and a next gen console), and with good indie games that are PC only being released and announced left right and centre there are more PC exclusives now and coming up than there have been since the '90s. And I can watch TV via my PC, which according to the marketing I've seen seems to be the primary function of XBox One!

People have been saying that "PC gaming is dying" for years, but it hasn't died and is in fact more healthy now than it has been for 20 years - hardware is relatively a lot cheaper when compared to a decade ago, games (even AAA titles) are cheaper, and there are tons of indie games available that will never make it to console. It's a better time than ever to get a PC.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 3, 2013)

As a pc gamer I hear what your saying... However I bet you did more then one upgrade over the life of the 360.


----------



## Epona (Jun 3, 2013)

Global Stoner said:


> As a pc gamer I hear what your saying... However I bet you did more then one upgrade over the life of the 360.


 
It's hard to judge, because for most of the lifetime of the 360 I was using a second-hand PC that cost me about £80 and I spent £75 on a graphics card for it, and I could play console ports on it on similar graphics setting to the current gen consoles no problem. I have since built myself 2 new gaming PCs (one for myself and one for my OH) but the primary one is kind of at the luxury end of the scale (over £350 on the GPU! and an SSD) so it's kind of hard to say. I think the secondary one cost about £500. But I haven't been in a situation where I built a PC on the day a console was released and then made a cost comparison however many years later.

Thing is, although I don't use one myself, I am grateful for the existence and success of consoles because it limits the necessity of constant hardware upgrades, and makes PC hardware viable for gaming for years as opposed to months. I recall the horror days of the early '90s where you could spend a month's wages on a GPU in April and it would be obsolete by July, unable to run the latest releases!

Edit: Oh forgot that since I built the oldest of my current PCs, I did have to spend £15 replacing the DVD drive - I get through those things like nobody's business! (I blame cat hair). At least when one goes tits up I can just order a replacement and install it myself which takes less than 10 minutes, rather than sending the entire unit back to the manufacturer (which might mean it would be weeks before I got it back!) because it stopped reading disks and opening the case and replacing it myself might constitute a 'breach of the license'.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 3, 2013)

Which next gen *console* will you buy next. People reply PC.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 3, 2013)

They're all games machines. Your just splitting hairs.


----------



## Epona (Jun 3, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Which next gen *console* will you buy next. People reply PC.


 
PC is a gaming platform - look at most big game releases, they are available for XBox, Playstation, and PC.  There is a third option that you might prefer to ignore, but it exists. You seriously expect PC gamers not to comment? Good luck with that!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 4, 2013)

Global Stoner said:


> They're all games machines. Your just splitting hairs.


 

Most people don't buy PCs to play games, most people buy consoles to buy games. A little more than semantics I'm afraid...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 4, 2013)

Epona said:


> PC is a gaming platform - look at most big game releases, they are available for XBox, Playstation, and PC. There is a third option that you might prefer to ignore, but it exists. You seriously expect PC gamers not to comment? Good luck with that!


 

A simple ability to actually read the question would be a great start, it's a thread about video game CONSOLES. Not gaming generally.


----------



## fen_boy (Jun 4, 2013)

You're getting the replies you want.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 4, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> A simple ability to actually read the question would be a great start, it's a thread about video game CONSOLES. Not gaming generally.



Get over yourself. 

I think it's really interesting, not that many years ago people were pronouncing Pc gaming dead, today the opposite seems true, with console buyers not impressed with the new offerings already talking of jumping ship. 

Seeing. As the next generation are effectively just PCs inside, but very locked down in becomes even more relevant.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 4, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Most people don't buy PCs to play games, most people buy consoles to buy games. A little more than semantics I'm afraid...



You see this is where things have changed. When the 360 and the like came out you may have been right. Now most people buy laptops or even tablets instead. Who builds a desktop if they're not playing games?


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 4, 2013)

Global Stoner said:


> You see this is where things have changed. When the 360 and the like came out you may have been right. Now most people buy laptops or even tablets instead. *Who builds a desktop if they're not playing games?*


 
me! lol


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 4, 2013)

B0B2oo9 said:


> me! lol



Fair do's. I probably would as well and can think of a few other applications, but it wouldn't surprise me if the vast majority of desktops for home bought/built today are for gaming.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 7, 2013)

You might want to consider this if you're thinking about the XBone: http://kotaku.com/xbox-one-games-can-only-be-given-to-one-person-ever-511754913


----------



## tommers (Jun 7, 2013)

The next step is for the discs to dissolve as soon as they're loaded onto the hard drive.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 7, 2013)

http://kotaku.com/video-game-companies-arent-letting-us-do-anything-511789152


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 7, 2013)

Not feeling much love for Microsoft's approach so far, Sony haven't really updated much on how the PS4 will work other than to dig at MS saying it will be primarily a games machine...certainly not going to pre-order for this coming gen. Just seems pointless given how average the Xbox One looks on paper and how little we know about the PS4...


----------



## Sunray (Jun 7, 2013)

http://www.escapistmagazine.com/videos/view/zero-punctuation/7417-Next-Gen-Buyers-Guide

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/06/07/xbox_one_internet_required_after_all/


----------



## Supine (Jun 8, 2013)

I won't buy a console that needs an Internet connection or checks games to see if they're second hand. End of story. If either company insist on this shit I'll go elsewhere.


----------



## cypher79 (Jun 8, 2013)

I've owned a 360 for years, before that I had a PS2. By the sounds of things I'll be going back to Sony.


----------



## fen_boy (Jun 8, 2013)

Sony are very quiet about this. I suspect they have their own fresh shit sandwich for us yet to be revealed.


----------



## Voley (Jun 8, 2013)

Supine said:


> I won't buy a console that needs an Internet connection or checks games to see if they're second hand. End of story. If either company insist on this shit I'll go elsewhere.


Same here. My net connection out here in the sticks has never really been up to online gaming and if it's necessary to play a game I can foresee problems. And all this 'you can only lend a game once' bollocks is just ridiculous.

Happy to stick with the Xbox until it starts to become totally obsolete.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 8, 2013)

I have only just bought a PS3. It is the first console I have owned since the dreamcast. I only have two games for it. 

I can't see myself buying either of them. I'd rather built a gaming PC.


----------



## Silva (Jun 8, 2013)

fen_boy said:


> Sony are very quiet about this. I suspect they have their own fresh shit sandwich for us yet to be revealed.


 
"please insert the cdkey in the back of the manual to load games"
Well, I don't think they'll do it - at least not until MS either succeeds or fails. But people are talking like it was impossible to lock a used game, when all it took was the "online required" ribbon and the game asking the cdkey before you could start or load a game. 

I've gotten tired of gaming. Still have hundreds of unplayed games, and new consoles aren't interesting me one bit.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 8, 2013)

I would buy either because...?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 9, 2013)

fen_boy said:


> Sony are very quiet about this. I suspect they have their own fresh shit sandwich for us yet to be revealed.


 

They're a little too quiet on a number of things like this...


----------



## Quartz (Jun 10, 2013)

I am not letting my nephew or niece on my PC. Therefore either a console or another PC will be required. I am very concerned about the restrictions on transferring games on the Xbox One.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 10, 2013)

Apparently the Xbox One will cost £429 on launch. Pricey.


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 10, 2013)

Add a game, £50 plus years live £50 or so.

it's not looking good.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 10, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Apparently the Xbox One will cost £429 on launch. Pricey.


 
$499; €499; £429.

HAHAHAHAHA. Nope.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 10, 2013)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Add a game, £50 plus years live £50 or so.
> 
> it's not looking good.


 

Live going up in price? Add another controller too and you're looking at nearly 600 quid.


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 10, 2013)

there going down the PS+ route, you pay X you get some games and shit for free.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jun 10, 2013)

Quartz said:


> I am not letting my nephew or niece on my PC. Therefore either a console or another PC will be required. I am very concerned about the restrictions on transferring games on the Xbox One.


Create another login without administrator rights. Win 8 probably has options to tie things down even more than that.


----------



## Quartz (Jun 10, 2013)

Bob_the_lost said:


> Create another login without administrator rights.


 

That's the easy part. The more difficult part is making sure they don't break things. Like spilling drink into the PC. They're only 10 and 6.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## mwgdrwg (Jun 11, 2013)

£80 cheaper
More powerful
More games
DRM free
No invasive Kinect.

Congratations PS4.

...and what about the WiiU now? I bet the new HD 3D Mario by the Galaxy team will own E3 later today


----------



## fen_boy (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## mwgdrwg (Jun 11, 2013)

Hehe, that's one funny video.

I wonder if Microsoft will do a U-turn? Even if they do, they are tarnished now. And still have Kinect.


----------



## Sunray (Jun 11, 2013)

No sensible gamers give a flying fuck about kinect. 

350 quid is a reasonable launch price for the comsole. I'll be tempted. Plus it seems they are getting support from the indie sector. 

It then all boils down to the games but I'd buy it out of protest at the Xbox tactics. If everyone does that Xbox is fucked.


----------



## fen_boy (Jun 11, 2013)

Let's not pretend any of this is good for Nintendo. Neither EA or Ubisoft announced anything for WiiU. i love Nintendo, they make easily the most fun games, but they need to pull some new titles out of the bag to stop the Wii U rot. 3DS isn't a problem for them though.


----------



## The Groke (Jun 11, 2013)

A new graphics card for my PC I think.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jun 11, 2013)

fen_boy said:


> Let's not pretend any of this is good for Nintendo. Neither EA or Ubisoft announced anything for WiiU. i love Nintendo, they make easily the most fun games, but they need to pull some new titles out of the bag to stop the Wii U rot. 3DS isn't a problem for them though.


 
Of course it's good news, one of their main competitors is off their game with a clusterfuck of a console. Saying that, of course Nintendo DO need to announce great games, bundles, and an attractive price themselves. Also they REALLY have to market their console all over the place from now until Christmas, their marketing is virtually nil at the moment. Get the message out that this isn't a Wii add-on, and show the amazing new games coming out this year, which we'll now more about this afternoon after their Nintendo Direct. Personally, I can't wait to see what they have coming.

The Xbone is dead and buried to me. It does look like the PS4 will really dominate this generation, and I'm sure to pick one up when the price is right and there are games I want on it. I think you'd have to be insane to get an Xbone over a PS4 after what's been announced so far.


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 11, 2013)

http://uk.ign.com/wikis/xbox-one/PS4_vs._Xbox_One_vs._Wii_U_Comparison_Chart


----------



## fen_boy (Jun 11, 2013)

ps4 confirmed as region free.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 11, 2013)

Xboned.


----------



## 89 Til Infinity (Jun 11, 2013)

Sony sold me on a few factors

Cheaper
No DRM
Don't have to be online

Microsoft gone fucked up


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 11, 2013)

Playstation 4 for me, possibly even on launch day, as people have said above , used games, no kinect , much cheaper.

Mind you il still game on my PC


----------



## Quartz (Jun 11, 2013)

fen_boy said:


>





Heh. I can just see them following that up with a child speaking: "Hi, my name is Fred. I'm 11. When I was 9 my awesome uncle gave me this awesome PS4 game. I played it constantly and had loads of fun. But I'm not 9 anymore and I've outgrown it. My cousin has his 9th birthday next week, so I'm going to give it to him. I know he'll have as much fun as I did."


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 11, 2013)

An impulse buy would be the PS4 hands down.


----------



## fen_boy (Jun 11, 2013)

Was looking for the Nintendo Press Conference and realised they aren't even doing one. Just a pre-recorded Nintendo direct thing.


----------



## kabbes (Jun 11, 2013)

PS4, but only if they come up with some compelling games to make me want it.  And that means something _new_, not just something like this gen but with better graphics.  The graphics are already  better than I need.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 11, 2013)

Nintendo are stupid. Not going anywhere, because they're absolutely minted and have a solid hard core fanbase and very strong IP, but still stupid. Wii U is a disaster, but they can afford to fuck it up and do something with more mass appeal next time round. But watching MS disintegrate over this generation is going to be painful.


----------



## Yetman (Jun 11, 2013)

Sony must be rolling around the floor laughing at Microsoft like a kid laughing at another kid who tried to kick a football at them and ended up slipping over and getting all covered in dogshit


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 11, 2013)

well it serves M$ right for being far too greedy


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 11, 2013)

xboxdone.com


----------



## Crispy (Jun 11, 2013)

ruffneck23 said:


> well it serves M$ right for being far too greedy


And for thinking the Kinect had long-term potential rather than being a Guitar Hero-like gimmick that only has one or two worthwhile titles. The Kinect is its own little computer, always running even when the Xbone is turned off. Given that the PS4 has a very similar amount of silicon and other parts, it probably makes up the entirety of the price difference. And MS have gone and made it integral to the whole experience. Morons.


----------



## leftistangel (Jun 11, 2013)

And the PS4 harddive is upgradeable too. As Americans say, its a no brainer.


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## leftistangel (Jun 11, 2013)

Crispy said:


> And for thinking the Kinect had long-term potential rather than being a Guitar Hero-like gimmick that only has one or two worthwhile titles. The Kinect is its own little computer, always running even when the Xbone is turned off. Given that the PS4 has a very similar amount of silicon and other parts, it probably makes up the entirety of the price difference. And MS have gone and made it integral to the whole experience. Morons.


 

Shows a similar sort of arrogance to imposing the Metro interface in Windows 8 on people who may not have wanted or needed it. Totally moronic.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 11, 2013)

PC, although I barely get time to shit, let alone game.


----------



## Yetman (Jun 11, 2013)

Do you reckon MS are currently reading the internet now and thinking 'what the fuck have we done....'

Or are they that smug that they think their die hard core fans are actually that loyal they'd stick with them regardless?


----------



## fen_boy (Jun 11, 2013)

fen_boy said:


> Sony are very quiet about this. I suspect they have their own fresh shit sandwich for us yet to be revealed.


 

Waiter, my shit sandwich hasn't got any shit it in it.


----------



## kabbes (Jun 11, 2013)

There is some incentive in buying a PS4 and not an Xbone just to really reinforce the message that this DRM shit WILL NOT STAND.


----------



## kabbes (Jun 11, 2013)

I can't find any details about the size of the PS4.  This is crucial.  If it won't fit in the little cupboard that currently houses the Xbox, it's not coming in the lounge and that makes it a definite no-buy.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 11, 2013)

kabbes said:


> I can't find any details about the size of the PS4. This is crucial. If it won't fit in the little cupboard that currently houses the Xbox, it's not coming in the lounge and that makes it a definite no-buy.


 








From this image, I scaled off using the 14mm HDMI socket as a reference. The PS4 is about 280mm wide and 55mm tall. I'd guess it's about 300mm deep.


----------



## kabbes (Jun 11, 2013)

Nice one.

The Xbox 360 is 309 mm wide x 83 mm high x 258 mm deep, so it looks comparable.  The depth may need double-checking, but it seems OK.


----------



## Yetman (Jun 11, 2013)

kabbes said:


> I can't find any details about the size of the PS4. This is crucial. If it won't fit in the little cupboard that currently houses the Xbox, it's not coming in the lounge and that makes it a definite no-buy.


 

Xbox? In a cupboard?! That's just asking for RROD...


----------



## Crispy (Jun 11, 2013)

kabbes said:


> Nice one.
> 
> The Xbox 360 is 309 mm wide x 83 mm high x 258 mm deep, so it looks comparable. The depth may need double-checking, but it seems OK.


Official dims:
PS4: 30.5 x 27.5 x 5.3

CALLED IT 


Crispy said:


> From this image, I scaled off using the 14mm HDMI socket as a reference. The PS4 is about 280mm wide and 55mm tall. I'd guess it's about 300mm deep.


----------



## kabbes (Jun 11, 2013)

Yetman said:


> Xbox? In a cupboard?! That's just asking for RROD...


 
It's a cupboard with a grill front, so it does get air.

Probably still not ideal, but it's that or nothing in our lounge.  The kabbess would faint at the idea of a games console out on full view!


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 11, 2013)

PS4 but I'll wait for a decent bundle and price-drop.


----------



## ffsear (Jun 11, 2013)

Ps4 -  Microsoft made that decision for me!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 11, 2013)

Crispy said:


> From this image, I scaled off using the 14mm HDMI socket as a reference. The PS4 is about 280mm wide and 55mm tall. I'd guess it's about 300mm deep.


 

Wonder what the deal is with this half and half design that both MS and Sony are using...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 11, 2013)

Yetman said:


> Xbox? In a cupboard?! That's just asking for RROD...


 

Not these days. The Xbox Slim will switch itself off if it gets too hot...I've had mine for two years and only once has it done that so looks like they've sorted venting.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 11, 2013)

ffsear said:


> Ps4 - Microsoft made that decision for me!


 

Have to say it's really not looking good for MS. Not seen one gamer mate on FB say anything other than 'I'm getting a PS4', still sticking to my plan - wait till both are out then evaluate - but right now the PS4 is well in the lead expectation wise. It's not just it's stuff like this meme:



Paying to access things like Netflix is a joke for the average person and a really backward way of doing things in this day and age.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 11, 2013)

If Sony can sort out their online offering then so it's up to the standards of xbox live, it looks like they'll be winning in all courts. I still find it bizarre though that Sony are leading the fight against DRM. Of all three major gaming platforms (Xbox, PS & PC) they're the only ones that allow you transfer games easily.

Classic example of where the new xbox would fail is where I work in a kids home. All titles are bought cheaply second hand and over the life of the machine it will have many users. Being able to go to a second hand games shop and buy games for pocket money prices is great for young people and just what I was able to do in the days of Spectrum and Amiga.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 11, 2013)

Global Stoner said:


> Classic example of where the new xbox would fail is where I work in a kids home. All titles are bought cheaply second hand and over the life of the machine it will have many users. Being able to go to a second hand games shop and buy games for pocket money prices is great for young people and just what I was able to do in the days of Spectrum and Amiga.


This is something that I saw pointed out by a charity:


> Get-Well Gamers Foundation President Ryan Sharpe joined millions of other gamers in the community praising Sony for its stance on always on and used games (revealed during its E3 Expo press conference tonight). In case you didn't know, Get-Well Gamers is a charity that gives games and game systems to children's hospitals around the world. Sharpe criticized Microsoft last month for its mixed message on used games for the Xbox One, noting at the time that his organization would be hard pressed to give Xbox One games and systems to its network of partner hospitals because of the restrictions on used games and the hidden costs that would be a burden on them.


http://www.gamepolitics.com/2013/06/10/get-well-gamers-foundation-praises-sony-stance-used-games


----------



## starfish (Jun 11, 2013)

PS4 no doubt, at some point.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm actually quite shocked at how m$ have got it wrong , after sega I was always a play station bitch but then I won an original Xbox when games testing at ea , got converted . PC all the way ATM but if I were to get another console I'd go back to Sony. 

Fickle life this gaming thing


----------



## thriller (Jun 11, 2013)

what the fuck happened to the games console industry? I remember there was a time it was all about how powerful the chip inside was and how awesome the game graphics were. Now it's all this x-box live this, x-box live that, kenict this and that and connecting all day and night online.

Motherfuckers, I have been lost in some fucking time warp? 

No one seems to bothered about game graphics and power chip anymore. All the focus is on the peripherals that I just don't understand. This kennict shit just goes over my head.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 11, 2013)

thriller said:


> No one seems to bothered about game graphics and power chip anymore.


 

A very healthy market for PC graphics cards says otherwise.


----------



## thriller (Jun 11, 2013)

i'm talking about consoles. Never been interested playing games on the pc


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 11, 2013)

thriller said:


> what the fuck happened to the games console industry? I remember there was a time it was all about how powerful the chip inside was and how awesome the game graphics were. Now it's all this x-box live this, x-box live that, kenict this and that and connecting all day and night online.
> 
> Motherfuckers, I have been lost in some fucking time warp?
> 
> No one seems to bothered about game graphics and power chip anymore. All the focus is on the peripherals that I just don't understand. This kennict shit just goes over my head.


 
Sadly, they're not just games consoles anymore. Because Microsoft want all of your attention. TV, Films, Games, Free to play, Micro transactions, Advertising, Music. You turn on your hub with voice activation, it keeps you entertained without having to lift a finger unless you're playing a game.

In a way, it's handy.

It will probably stop people torrenting/file sharing if the adverts are kept to a minimum and the price is reasonable. I'm amazed it's taken so long for content to be provided so well. If this had happened 10 years ago, then the music and film companies would be bitching about something else I'm sure. But the whole DRM idea is a proven donkey. And restricting peoples choice in buying/selling used games is plain stupid. It goes against the whole one content umbrella.

Luckily, an alternative exists in Sony.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 11, 2013)

thriller said:


> i'm talking about consoles. Never been interested playing games on the pc


 

Yes, but your comment about nobody being interested in graphics is untrue. Over the last few years I know quite a few console owners who have gone the PC route because they are interested in having things prettier and they plug nicely into TVs just like a console.


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 11, 2013)

Global Stoner said:


> Yes, but your comment about nobody being interested in graphics is untrue. Over the last few years I know quite a few console owners who have gone the PC route because they are interested in having things prettier and they plug nicely into TVs just like a console.


 
The one thing I have enjoyed about owning a console is the standarisation. No driver/sound updates/conflicts/general shit etc. But, if I had the money for a decent PC I'd defo go back to it. Why is it that the older you get the more your disposable income goes down?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 11, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> The one thing I have enjoyed about owning a console is the standarisation. No driver/sound updates/conflicts/general shit etc. But, if I had the money for a decent PC I'd defo go back to it. Why is it that the older you get the more your disposable income goes down?


 

Things have got loads better tbf...In the five years or so since I got back into PC gaming, I'm struggling to think of any times like the bad old days. The flip side of course is that we've been putting up with DRM limited games in the form of Steam for years, but it's not quite such a bitter pill to swallow as the prices are that much cheaper.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 12, 2013)

thriller said:


> what the fuck happened to the games console industry? I remember there was a time it was all about how powerful the chip inside was and how awesome the game graphics were. Now it's all this x-box live this, x-box live that, kenict this and that and connecting all day and night online.
> 
> Motherfuckers, I have been lost in some fucking time warp?
> 
> No one seems to bothered about game graphics and power chip anymore. All the focus is on the peripherals that I just don't understand. This kennict shit just goes over my head.


the PS4 is a very powerful machine, with insane amounts of high bandwidth RAM. It's been designed in close consultation with developers. It might not have the raw computing power of a £2000 gaming rig, but it's still a very nice machine. The xbone is about 2/3 as powerful.


----------



## Sunray (Jun 12, 2013)

I actually think that the Xbox one is genuinely still born. 

I wonder how many they will sell once the message really gets hammered home.  

I also wonder how strong gamers will actually is, if Microsoft release a few amazing must have games.  It's still possible for ms to pull this out of the fire to some extent.


----------



## kabbes (Jun 12, 2013)

Unfortunately for MS, they have also made no announcements for any amazing must have games.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 12, 2013)

Some people will buy it for Halo, I suppose.


----------



## kabbes (Jun 12, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Some people will buy it for Halo, I suppose.


 
Really?  After four main games and a few spin-offs, people are still that bothered about new Halos?

I quite like Halo, but a whole new console for the _n_th iteration of an old series seems waaaay OTT to me.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 12, 2013)

kabbes said:


> Really? After four main games and a few spin-offs, people are still that bothered about new Halos?
> 
> I quite like Halo, but a whole new console for the _n_th iteration of an old series seems waaaay OTT to me.


It has a hard core following.
I like it a great deal, but I've had enough now.


----------



## fen_boy (Jun 12, 2013)

kabbes



Wii U would fit in your cupboard too.


----------



## Boycey (Jun 12, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Some people will buy it for Halo, I suppose.


 

not nearly as many as bought the 360 to see the end of the trilogy.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jun 12, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Some people will buy it for Halo, I suppose.


 
I'm a big Halo fan, but I think I'll get my Halo kicks from Bungie's Destiny from now on (which looks fantastic btw).

e2a:


----------



## kabbes (Jun 12, 2013)

fen_boy said:


> kabbes
> 
> 
> 
> Wii U would fit in your cupboard too.




Now _that_ looks exciting.

Bayonetta -- clearly the best game ever made.  I will brook no brooks.


----------



## kabbes (Jun 12, 2013)

Of course, ask me tomorrow and I'll tell you something else instead, like Shadow of the Colossus or Another World.  But today it's Bayonetta.


----------



## Yetman (Jun 12, 2013)

kabbes said:


> Shadow of the Colossus


 

That, along with God of War (and another few.....Journey to name one) were a few things that made me sad about having an Xbox instead of a PS3.

Hopefully they'll be available by d/l on the PS4


----------



## Crispy (Jun 12, 2013)

Yetman said:


> That, along with God of War (and another few.....Journey to name one) were a few things that made me sad about having an Xbox instead of a PS3.
> 
> Hopefully they'll be available by d/l on the PS4


Highly unlikely without substantial rewites. The PS3 is so so weirdly custom it will probably never be emulated.


----------



## Yetman (Jun 12, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Highly unlikely without substantial rewites. The PS3 is so so weirdly custom it will probably never be emulated.


 

Nadgers


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 12, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Some people will buy it for Halo, I suppose.


 

Not me...Halor 4 was boring.


----------



## Epona (Jun 15, 2013)

OH loved the first Halo and has it on PC, but he didn't love it enough to buy a console for more recent games.

The only thing I might have liked to play in the last few years that hasn't come to PC is Red Dead Redemption, but that's not worth buying a console just for the one game - I can live without it.  It probably wouldn't have been my type of thing anyway, I'm more into RPGs and strategy games.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 15, 2013)

fen_boy said:


>





BUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURN


----------



## tommers (Jun 15, 2013)

http://www.armytimes.com/article/20...030/New-Xbox-sin-against-all-service-members-

Whoops.


----------



## Yata (Jun 15, 2013)

not a halo fan so its looking like PS4 for me or better yet an actual decent gaming PC. altho no Division and new FF for the PC which is a disappointment. Ideally I'd love to have an amazing PC and a PS4. 
Used to have a 360 but Xbone is looking like MS going back to their roots of copying Apple by creating overpriced pish


----------



## thriller (Jun 16, 2013)

thriller said:


> what the fuck happened to the games console industry? I remember there was a time it was all about how powerful the chip inside was and how awesome the game graphics were. Now it's all this x-box live this, x-box live that, kenict this and that and connecting all day and night online.
> 
> Motherfuckers, I have been lost in some fucking time warp?
> 
> No one seems to bothered about game graphics and power chip anymore. All the focus is on the peripherals that I just don't understand. This kennict shit just goes over my head.


 
*Will console-makers alienate hardcore gamers?*

Exactly what I was talk'n 'bout. 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-22885595



> From my age of gaming, back in the nineties, it was a completely different deal," says Ryan, multi-tasking as he button-bashes his way through another foregone conclusion with a challenger. "They're trying to increase their target demographic, which is respectable from a business perspective. But from a player standpoint, obviously there are going to be those areas of sacrifice where you're no longer considered in the same light as you were a decade ago."


 


> "It's not as much about the games anymore....in the past couple of years its seemed like it's more about the features like social media, and Hulu and Netflix"


 
Exactly what I was talk'n 'bout


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 16, 2013)




----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 18, 2013)

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/gaming/...-day-one-online-connection-for-drivatars.html

sneaky , sneaky m$ , you still need some kind of internet connection to get the full game


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 18, 2013)

Same ol shit...seen nothing from MS which is pulling me away from the PS4.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 18, 2013)

It makes you wonder if someone was drafted in just to destroy their console dept lol


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 18, 2013)

ruffneck23 said:


> It makes you wonder if someone was drafted in just to destroy their console dept lol


 

I know right!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 18, 2013)

It's just one game, and they're doing it so they can ship it at launch.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 18, 2013)

I think that's being a bit naïve / hopeful mate, 1 game for now but I wouldn't at all be surprised if this is going to be the new model for Microsoft published games, using the extra / full content at launch excuse


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 18, 2013)

Perhaps. 

PC gaming rules again


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 19, 2013)

ChrisFilter said:


> Perhaps.
> 
> PC gaming rules again


 

Yeah, I'm waiting for the release of the next gen consoles before I upgrade my PC. Should see a nice push in standards.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 19, 2013)

ruffneck23 said:


> I think that's being a bit naïve / hopeful mate, 1 game for now but I wouldn't at all be surprised if this is going to be the new model for Microsoft published games, using the extra / full content at launch excuse


 

Yeah agree with that view being gullibility....don't trust MS at all on this shit now.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 19, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yeah agree with that view being gullibility....don't trust MS at all on this shit now.



Why? Nothing's actually happened yet. You do love to pick a side don't you


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 19, 2013)

ChrisFilter said:


> Why? Nothing's actually happened yet. You do love to pick a side don't you


 

Nothing's happened? You aint been paying attention mate. Yep, I'm upfront out of respect, I think it's right that people know where they stand in relation to each other.


----------



## TitanSound (Jul 19, 2013)

It's pretty obvious that MS have dropped the ball hard. I'm defo buying a PS4 at launch now. If that's side picking, then so be it!

E2a: We should probably do another poll now info on both is readily available?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 19, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> It's pretty obvious that MS have dropped the ball hard. I'm defo buying a PS4 at launch now. If that's side picking, then so be it!
> 
> E2a: We should probably do another poll now info on both is readily available?



Wait till they're both out maybe?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 19, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> It's pretty obvious that MS have dropped the ball hard. I'm defo buying a PS4 at launch now. If that's side picking, then so be it!
> 
> E2a: We should probably do another poll now info on both is readily available?


 

Agreed.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 21, 2013)

Global Stoner said:


> Wait till they're both out maybe?



Don't be silly. There'd be nothing to disparage if you make a logical decision when all info is available!


----------



## Epona (Jul 27, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> It's pretty obvious that MS have dropped the ball hard. I'm defo buying a PS4 at launch now. If that's side picking, then so be it!


 
Fuck that - I'll just buy more RAM for my PC if new games are going to need more due to next gen consoles.  RAM is cheap, I could double what I currently have for £40.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 27, 2013)

I'm still not seeing anything from Microshite to suggest they're going to claw back my interest...


----------

